# Stocking my first 30g saltwater aquarium



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello guys.

I typed up this setup on AqAdvisor and I was wondering what the forum would think of it.

x1 Yellow Watchman Goby
x1 Royal Gramma
x1 Firefish Goby
x2 Ocellaris Clownfish
x1 Pajama Cardinal

AqAdvisor doesn't really have PJ cardinal, so I replaced it with Kauderns cardinal on the stocking plan. I think those are pretty similar in size. AqAdvisor says the stocking (asuming a Kaudern Cardinal) is at 89% with 12% weekly water changes. I am thinking that might be abit low percentage for water changes, but I don't know.

What do you guys think of the setup? That doesn't include invertebrates, though. I can't be as specific going into inverts, but I am thinking something like;

x1 Serpent Seastar
x1 Dwarf Blue Hermit Crab (If I can find one)
x? Turbo Snails
...and maybe some other inverts I haven't planned.

Feel free to make comments!

Thanks!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Yesterday I went to a SW fish and supply store for the first time. I have never seen so many saltwater tanks in my life (I had seen 3 different SW tanks in person before that point)! I wanted to buy fish, but I know they can't live with the damsels, and I haven't had enough hands-on experience with Saltwater to call myself an intermediate (or maybe even a novice).

Anyway, I wanted to break my "reef-safe seal", but I decided not to. All those beautiful invertebrates that I knew going in weren't reef-safe. My mother was saying "Oh, that is pretty, get this shrimp", "but mom, I don't even know what kind of shrimp that is." or my sister saying,"Wow, what a _small,_ cute eel. You should get it.","I don't even know what kind of eel that is! There aren't alot of those that work well in a 30g tank." and on and on...

Anyway, I purposely didn't get any fish because I am still working with my damsels. I did, however get invertebrates just like I planned. Well, almost. I got a Turbo Snail ($2.50) and the invertebrate I wanted the most (from there), a Dwarf Blue-Leg Hermit Crab! It is SO cute!

Here is a pic of the little guy. He is kinda hard to see, but he has blue legs with orange joints, 2 big black and white claws, and I didn't get its eyes in the picture, but they are 2 cute black eyes that "stick out of his head".

















Such a cute little guy. I haven't seen it since about 20 minutes after I put it in the tank. It was climbing the Live Rock really fast. It was an impressive sight to see that little hermit crab racing up to the top of LR, and then racing side-ways across the LR. He is one of the most interesting invertebrates I have gotten. Such a cute little guy!


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

good selection on the fish, the only question i have is the sea star, find out if he is an algae or meat eater, if meat eater i would not place with inverts. i have a similar setup in my 30 gallon.

false clown
royal gramma
orchid dottyback
mccaskers fairy wrasse
yellow watchman

I would not recommend adding any more than five fish as the bio-load can be much without a skimmer.


5 turbos, a peppermint shrimp, and a tiger pistol shrimp ( just got him) and a chocolate starfish. the connection between the yellow watchman and the pistol is awesome, within 3 minutes of adding the shrimp to the tank he partnered with the watchman.

dont be afraid to make mistakes, it happens. keep doing research prior and it will eleviate problems.

hope this helps and have fun


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I understand that there are carniverous seastars. I have always heard that serpents are non-aggressive from all sources. Yes, I have seen green brittle seastars fed dead fish, and those things look freaky with their downward spikes.

I know that this is somewhat of an old thread, but my current stock hasn't change. I still have my humbug damsel, and my blue devil damsel (the one that is currently in my avatar). I am trying to choose between an all-damselfish setup (w/ inverts), or my planned setup.

It is a wise idea not to stock more than 5 fish in a 30g tank. I wasn't really thinking about it, I was using AqAdvisor for my stock plan, but my tank doesn't have a skimmer, and it would be easier on my not to have more than 5 fish. Right now I am waiting for summer to end, and then I may look into selling/giving away the damsels. I may end up with a new damselfish before that time, and if I like it, I may just keep damsels.

Thanks for the suggestions, newby30gallon!


----------

